# How's our training? Any tips?



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello all, I'm the new mom of a cute little 8 week old Maltese puppy and even though I've had dogs my entire life I have never been too good when it comes to the training part, I always give in! So I came here looking for tips and guidance to do it right this time. My 4 year old toy poodle Cookie is very well trained if I must say so, housebroken, knows lots of tricks, way too smart for her own good, great with people well most people, she is actually scared of tall men.. and up until a few weeks ago she wasn't very friendly with strangers during our walks but I've been working on it and so far she has been great on our off leash hikes! She is also somewhat jealous of other dogs and I do realize this is more a matter of a dominance behavior and not actual "jealousy" and this is something that I'm working on! But enough of Cookie, which by the way is currently staying at my mom's so that I can focus entirely on Candy and getting her trained on the basics and housebreaking her before I have to deal with letting her meet Cookie.

So far Candy is doing great, we are building a bond and I can tell she already has some trust in me. I have already crate trained her which was very easy, she loves her crate! There's 4 things I'm working on at the moment:

*1- Getting her to stop crying at night:*
Its been two nights, the first I had her in her pen and I gave in after two hours of crying, had to wake up way too early. Note that I came into the room and let her notice me without paying any attention to her and I only picked her up until she got quiet. So here's hoping she didn't associate her crying with me getting her out of the pen.

The second night I let her go in her crate and put her in my room next to my bed, she was fine for the first two hours but since I put on the alarm to take her out for a potty break she just didn't want to go back to sleep after that and I had her crying in her crate, couldn't do it.. I gave in again!

So tonight will be our third night and I have the next few days off so I can afford some sleepless nights, any tips on how not to give in?

*2- Staying in crate while I go to work:*
This one has actually been going great, like I mentioned before she loves her crate and I have no trouble, she goes in on her own and plays with her toys and while she is distracted I shut her door and leave. Now I'm sure she eventually cries and tries to get out when she notices I'm gone but she'll get used to it hopefully. When I come home I find her sleeping or laying there quietly, she doesn't make such a big deal when she sees me, she just wags her tail and comes out happily ready for some lunch. I work in a restaurant so I have short shifts, I don't leave her alone for more than 4 hours at a time. The restaurant is part of a pet friendly hotel which also happens to be where I live and everyone is great about letting me go check on my dogs when I need. If I have to work two shifts I can always go and take her out for a walk in between. I guess on this one I just need some reassurance on if I'm doing things right?

*3- Potty training*
Well this is the big one. I've been training her on the pads and even though she has actually gone on the pad a few times she still has a lot of accidents, it's only been three days and I've read Maltese are hard to potty train? It only took a week to potty train my poodle so I guess I should not expect the same. Only reason I've been using the pads though is that its too cold out for her, it snowed a few days ago and just yesterday it warmed up. I have taken her out on small walks to get her used to the weather and well I do eventually want her to learn to go potty outside. Just wondering if alternating between the pad and outdoors will confuse her? Any tips on this?

*4- Socializing*
The fun one. I live in a touristic town, famous for its ski resort but also very popular during the summer. Right now is off season so its quite lonely but there's still all the locals and well this is an extremely dog friendly town, there's more dogs than there is people so it makes it the perfect place for socializing. On our off leash walks, she is very curious about other walkers and she is way too cute so she gets a lot of attention! There's not many dogs her size around but so far she has met a very friendly Pitbull and Boxer puppy that belong to a friend, she did great with them. Then she met a Husky puppy that accidentally stepped on her and made her cry. I didn't comfort her but the Husky owner which is also a friend did so she started following him around and ignoring me. But then she chased the Husky and I knew then all was okay, except for the time the Husky came at her playfully and she let out a little yelp. Can't blame her, she is tiny!
then we met a gorgeous Labradoodle, he was very sweet and cuddly with her, his head was for times the size of Candy! she tried to walk away from him, but I could tell she wasn't scared, he was just pushy and huge! but that meeting stopped when an Alaskan Malamute came over to say hi. His owner said he wasn't too good with puppies so I had to pick Candy up an leave. I wish she could meet some dogs her own size, or at least small but we haven't been lucky so far to meet any. Any tips I need to know on this?


And that's that, sorry for the lengthy thread. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky is 7 months old right now. I bet it took a good month before he stopped crying at night. I did like you do, I had an alarm set so I could take him out to potty because he was too little to hold it all night long. We didn't bring him into the bedroom, he slept in his crate in the living room, and still does. I would like to have him sleep in bed with us sometime but I still don't trust him not to pee in the bed  The crying does get better, it did for us at least after a time. 

My husband and I both work full time. Rocky is crated while we are at work. I didn't expect him to be able to hold it when we first got him-and we did have accidents but, luckily I live close enough to work that I can come home and play with him and take him for a walk at lunch. It's been months since we've had crate accidents but in the beginning I expected them. 

Potty training!  this is based off of my experience which is limited to one maltese. I wouldn't expect them to start to get potty training until about 6 or 7 months. Then again, you have another dog who is trained already? I have seen that help sometimes too. I have helped to potty train a total of five dogs (Rocky is the only maltese) and he has, by far, been the most difficult. I don't know if it has to do with a smaller bladder-or what but he has taken the longest. I think he's got it now-but I hate to say that because every time I do, we have an accident.

Seriously though, the only accidents we seem to have any more are those caused by us humans not paying enough attention to his ques or waiting too long to take him out. When he first came to us at 11 weeks, I had to take him out every 45 minutes to an hour.  I don't miss those days.

Personally I do not like potty training on pads, at all. If you live in a high rise apartment, I can understand it, though if it were me, I'd get a potty patch for the patio in a case like that.... I think you'll find me in the minority here though-as most are concerned about the possibility of puppies catching parvo so they feel you should train on potty pads first. 

We didn't use potty pads and I feel like it confuses the dog. You can also check with your vet and ask if they have had any reports or how common it is in your area and there is also the question of if your yard is a fenced in yard or if you have to walk in common areas. Anyway it's up to you how you proceed with this. If you want to use potty pads, I'm sure there are lots of people who can provide helpful info here with that  

For socializing with other dogs, have you considered a doggie daycare once she has had her shots?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't have many answers for you, but this raised my eyebrows - I don't think that at 8 weeks old she should be around ANY strange dogs - friends or not. Too many chances to catch something, including Parvo which can be deadly. At that young age, she is very vulnerable to infection. I would wait until she is fully vaccinated at 16-18 weeks before allowing her around other dogs.

Also - off leash. Again, at her young age, she doesn't know the STOP or COME commands (even if you think she does, I can guarantee you that she doesnt, fully). I would be very leery to let her off leash. In fact, Bonnie is 10 and she's never off leash. Too many hazards - busy streets, strange dogs, etc.


----------



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for the replies.

@ Bonnie's Mommie thank you for that. I didn't realize that I really thought she would be okay if the other dogs had their shots! and also I had understood that puppies must be socialized by the time they are 12 weeks? but by that time they've only got their second set of shots? how does that work?

And about the off leash thing, there's really nothing to worry about. Where I live there's no streets, I live in a mountain where all there is up here is hotels, shops and restaurants, its hard to explain really but the only way to get into the village is by gondola and the only streets leading to it are far away from where I live. And since there's so many dogs around here people usually always have them on a leash, so no dogs running around really especially during the off season. The village is pretty much dead right now other than the people that live here! I haven't quite trained Candy on the leash yet but she is a puppy, doesn't run very fast.. stays close. But thanks for your concern.

I've only had her for three days, joined so I could learn so anything else I should know please share.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Puppies should be socialized with other dogs that are known to be healthy and vaccinated. These interactions should be kept in people's homes, not in dog parks, walking trails, or pet stores. This is essential before 16 weeks of age for a puppy to develop properly.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have run across a lot of debate in the dog world about the benefits of early socialization with other dogs (and by that I mean before all shots). I really find people seem to be of the opinion that either, the socialization is more important and outweighs the risks or that the risk of possible exposure to something-and it's usually parvo that comes up, is too high and it's not worth it.

I think it's up to you. When Rocky was young we did expose him to my parent's-in-laws dog who is fully vaccinated and lives in a home with a very nice and very securely fenced yard. Other than that though, we waited till he had all his shots. 

This is probably something else that I would discuss with my vet, especially since they will know best what kind of things are going on in your area.


----------



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for that.

I will limit her contact with other dogs from now on, not worth the risk. But what about other puppies? how high is the risk on letting her play with other pups? Would it be okay to let her play with my friend's puppy? at his or my place?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would never let a puppy off leash. Even if you think the big dogs are friendly or none is around things can happen. I know from experience. I was in my yard taking Buffy out. A huge white German Shepherd Dog came out of nowhere and attacked my puppy. It was horrible! Buffy survived but had her stomach ripped open. The owner of the German Shepherd had trained her to stay in her yard, but she saw Buffy and her prey drive kicked in . I have three fluffs and I know that I am paranoid about big dogs and not having a dog on a leash but I've seen firsthand what can happen. Also in a little while you won't be able to catch her if she decides to run from you. Anyhow your little one is beyond precious and welcome. 

Deborah

Violet, Laurel, and Hardy


----------



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

What a horrible story, sorry that happened to you and your puppy!

I have already started leash training Candy, but I do want to be able to trust her when she is off the leash. My other dog Cookie is trained off the leash, she always stays close, comes when called and never runs off, no matter what she sees, smells or hears she always comes to me. I want Candy to be like that as well, I want to be able to trust both my dogs fully.

I know many people look down on off leash walks, and are paranoid about what might happen. But there's always different circumstances. This really is a safe village, downtown is also safe, even though there's streets there but dogs aren't allowed off leash a block around main street, and the speed limit for all traffic is 15 miles an hour! I know I shouldn't have to explain any of this to you, but if it all makes you feel better. I am not an irresponsible dog owner.

I love my dogs and I always use my good judgment. I know when its safe to let them off the leash and they always stay within leash distance from me. There will always be risks no matter how many precautions you take. I think its pretty sad that not even your yard is safe for your puppy! I would be paranoid as well.


And going off that leash topic here.. Last night was our third night and she stayed in her crate other than the two times I woke up to let her out for a potty break. I'm very proud of myself for not giving in! and even though she did cry, she did fall asleep much faster than the other nights. So great progress for one night


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:welcome1: hi I can't help with the training but she seems to be doing well in her crate while you are working. You are so lucky to have her close by and be able to check on her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Corina, it sounds like you're doing many things right (I do agree about only socializing Candy with dogs you know until she's a few weeks older). It sounds like you have a really cool life in Colorado


----------



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you Elisabeth 

It really is a nice place. I moved from a town only a couple hours away but the style of life here is so much different, I've been living here for 3 months, worked here for 5 and I have just fallen in love with this place, I meet people from all over the world everyday, everyone is always happy to be here and really just want to make the best of their trip. The people here are amazing, they love to do the things I love, they are my kind of people really, the laid back outdoor lover type. And this is an extremely dog friendly town! Dogs are allowed on the shuttles that take us to town and even the gondolas which by the way are free, all the public transportation here are free. There's also no chain restaurants here such as mcdonalds really, all the stores and food places here are mostly locally owned, same goes for all the food which is grown locally and organic. There's also very little to no crime, you see people walking in the middle of the night alone in dark alleys no reason to be afraid, and that's normal here. Some days I go hiking, or either rock climbing or bouldering. It really is the good life 

Sorry I went on.. I just love talking about it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Corina said:


> Sorry I went on.. I just love talking about it.


I can see why! I'd love to at least visit Colorado someday. Are you near Aspen? I've wanted to go there ever since I saw Dumb & Dumber LOL


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Adorable pic of Candy! 
As she is only 8 weeks, she might like the company of your Toy Poodle. 
You mentioned you sent your Poodle to your Mom's so that you could focus on Candy,
but Candy & Cookie are sisters now and Candy needs role models.
Also Cookie can help teach Candy things like manners & bite inhibition.

My Paris was a real blessing when we added Tucker to the family.
Coco was actually scared of Tucker but Paris adopted him! 
Now they are all best buddies.


----------



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

Canada the reason why I want to wait to let the girls meet is that Cookie has a bit of a dominance problem so having her here wouldn't be the best for Candy right now. I want her to learn from dogs that are balanced and really want to get a head start on her training before I have to deal with introducing her to Cookie. That way I can focus more on teaching Cookie who's boss and to accept Candy as a member of the pack. This is the way I thought it out though.. if there's a better way I'd love to hear it.

I definitely have the time and patience to correct her behavior and I do believe it will be good for Cookie to have a sister even though it will take some time for her to accept it.

By the way.. Cookie loves being at my mom's, she really misses my family since we moved and my family miss her as well so Cookie goes and stays over every now and then.




zooeysmom said:


> I can see why! I'd love to at least visit Colorado someday. Are you near Aspen? I've wanted to go there ever since I saw Dumb & Dumber LOL


I'm about 4 hours from Aspen. I love Colorado, can't live without my mountains :biggrin:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi and Congrats on your little cutie pie Candy. We keep our Bella (4 months old today) in her crate beside our bed. Something that has really helped her sleep is to wrap a hot water bottle in a pillow case and tuck it in beside her. She snuggles up to it and she's out like a light. When she was 8 weeks, she had us up a couple of times a night. Now she's trained us to take her out about 11 p.m. and then she can hold it till about 5 a.m. I'm pushing for 6 a.m. ~ but that is a rare occassion that it occurs! Have fun with her and post lots of pics!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm certainly am not an expert, but Ollie is on a leash outside 99.9% of the time with me as suggested by trainer. My DH takes him out off leash even though I have asked him not to. Also told him if Ollie runs off, no need to try getting back into the house until he finds him! Candy is a cutie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love Colorado too. Might be going there next July for a family birthday. 
I don't want to paint a worrisome picture but I worry too about the off leash. Not too long ago someone on SM had her Maltese attacked by a neighbor's dog who ran to their property and she saved the dog by pulling the Malt's harness and hitting the other dog. Nearly killed the little one. We always say that it's not the dogs we worry about, it's the owners. Though there are rules, some people don't follow them and it's the dogs that suffer. My husband who is a runner was badly bitten on his leg by a woman who insisted on leaving her dog off leash despite the leash law. I live in NYC and I know someone who's puppy was walking next to her, the leash dropped and in a split second the puppy ran for a pigeon. That was also the split second a cab came driving (about 2 miles an hour) along and crushed her. Other people have had dogs picked up from the ground by birds of prey. We're only giving warnings for Candy's safety, not to impinge on your lifestyle. These are all things I never would have thought of on my own but have learned thru other's experiences.


----------



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

*Update*

Here's an update:

For the last two nights Candy has officially stopped crying, I wake up two times to let her out for a potty break and once she is in her crate again she only cries for a few minutes and goes back to sleep. I'm very pleased at how fast she got this! Same goes for when I go to work. I always find her sleeping. And surprisingly she has only had one accident in her crate.

She is doing great on her leash, she doesn't mind it at all and she is great at walking by my side.

Only thing not going so great is the potty training! She sniffs the pad and just when I think she is about to do her business she runs off to do it somewhere else! I have to watch her very closely, every time I know she should go and I have to chase her around watching for the signs. At least I'm becoming familiar with the pattern and know exactly when to catch her.

That's pretty much it, I doubt there will be any new updates for a while.


----------

